# Soundmax+Verstärker anschluß



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. April 2004)

Hallo,
ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum, wenn nicht bitte verschieben!
Also mein Problem: Ich besitze ein Asus Motherboard mit Soundmax onboard- Sound, ich würde nun gerne meinen Souroundverstärker direkt an den Rechner anschließen und nicht nur die Boxen, tue ich dies kommt natürlich nur auf einem der Lautsprecher was raus. Es wäre toll wenn jemand eine Lösung kennt und mir diese mitteilen könnte.

PS: Ich habe irgendwo gelessen das man irgendwie mit einem Treiber von VIA bessere Ergebnisse erzielen könnte.


----------



## sisela (11. Mai 2004)

Hi,
wenn du vorher an deinen beiden Boxen einen Klang vernommen hast und jetzt nur deinen Verstärker dazwischen gehangen hast, dürfte ein einseitiger Ausfall einer Box eigentlich nicht am Rechner oder SOundkarte liegen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Mai 2004)

Hi,
also am Motherboard sind 3 Ausgänge für 6 Boxen (4 Boxen, Subwoover und Center) wie ich diese an 3 Anschlüßen anschließen soll ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel, außer das Soundmax ein eigenes System verkauft in dem dieses Problem gelöst wurde. Nur habe ich teure gute Boxen hier stehen und möchte mir auf keinen Fall noch irgend einen zusätzlichen Schrott hinstellen, vorallem habe ich keinen Platz für zusätzliche Boxen.
Ich denke halt das aus dem Verstärker nur 2 Signale rauskommen liegt daran das eben dieser Verstärker auch nur mit einem dieser 3 Ausgänge verbunden ist, nur habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich die 3 irgendwie über ein Kabel zum Verstärker bekomme.

Vielleicht haste noch ne Idee, ansonsten muß ich mir wohl weiterhin die Finger wund wählen um irgendwenn von ASUS an die Strippe zu bekommen, die haben anscheinend seeeehhhrrrr viele Probleme da immer jemand in einem anderen „Gespräch“ hängt, zumindest laut dem Computer den ich grad noch an die Strippe bekomme   .

Viele Grüße.


----------



## sisela (13. Mai 2004)

wie heißt denn dein Board genau?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Mai 2004)

ASUS P4P800 SE.


----------



## sisela (13. Mai 2004)

Kann es sein, dass das 3 Stereo Ausgänge sind? Weil dann hast du nämlich deine 6 Kanäle. Nun brauchst du nur noch entsprechende Kabel!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Mai 2004)

Ja, das kann schon sein. Also verkauft wurde es als 5.1 System.
Was für ein kabel benötigt man den um die Kanäle zusammen zuführen?


----------



## sisela (13. Mai 2004)

Ich denke mal, das auf jedem Stereo Kanal zwei einzelne Mono Kanäle kommen. Wenn du also ein Klinke Stereo zu Klinke MonoMono benutzt hast du dann 6 einzelne Kanäle, die du dann an deinen Verstärker anschließen kannst.

Mal ausprobieren, würde ich sagen...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe nun endlich mal wirklich die Zeit mich mit dem Problem auseinaderzusetzten. Also am Verstöärker benötige ich 2 Chinch-Stecker und am Rechner weiß ich jetzt nicht so ganz, verstehe nicht wie ich das was du mir da vorschlägst umsetzten muß. Ich Löte mir meine Kabel in der Regel selbst, vorallem wenn die Länge etwas größer ausfällt (Kaufen geht so stark auf den Geldbeutel  ).


----------

